# I need a good silver scope for a .44 mag.. Recommendations??



## aaronward9 (Dec 26, 2010)

I need some help on deciding which scope to put on my 629 classic.  It has a 6.5" barrel. I don't want to spend over $250 on one.  Any recommendations?? Would like a silver finish scope to go with gun, mount, and rings!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Richard P (Dec 26, 2010)

The Leupold 2x is always good.  Do some shopping on the 2nd hand markets.


----------



## HotDog (Dec 26, 2010)

X-2 on the 2x Leupold. Burris makes a good product too. Look at the same power range or 1-4 variable.
Good luck


----------



## gunslinger07 (Dec 26, 2010)

Leupold 2x, just ordered one in silver for my .500.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 26, 2010)

The Leupold is a great scope but buying new will blow your budget by $100.
Go to Optics planet and search "Pistol Scopes" You can get a 2X Burris or a 1.5X6 Bushnell Trophy in your price range.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a Swift 4X on my Encore 44 mag for 5 years.  I got mine from E. Arthur Brown.  It worked great and I killed quite a few deer with that setup.


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 26, 2010)

Leupold 2x... would be my choice.


----------



## one hogman (Dec 26, 2010)

CAN'T go wrong with the Leupold 2X I have had them on revolvers and TC encore pistols they are hard to beat


----------



## Dub (Dec 26, 2010)

I've never had any luck with silver finishes matching between the steel of the gun and the aluminum on the scopes.

That was a few years ago, though.  I see that Leupold is offering many, many finishes now. Sure they could match 'em up.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 26, 2010)

i like my simmons prohunter in silver

http://swfa.com/Simmons-2-6x32-ProHunter-Handgun-Scope-P1677.aspx


----------



## barnabus (Dec 29, 2010)

I would buy a 4x because a 2x seems to make the animal "appear" smaller for me.I just bought a like new Leupold FX silver 4x scope for $200.00 to my door for my S&W 629 off of Ebay.Most like new Leupold wont go over $200.00,some as low as $150.00.Problem with a 2x also is sighting in at the range.A 4x works great out to 150 yards.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2011)

frankwright said:


> The Leupold is a great scope but buying new will blow your budget by $100.
> Go to Optics planet and search "Pistol Scopes" You can get a 2X Burris or a 1.5X6 Bushnell Trophy in your price range.



Dont know anything about the scope you want, but I will be happy to vouch for Optics Planet...........I bought my first and only scope there after a bunch of Research and I am very Happy!

Check them out for sure!


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 4, 2011)

check out my post on here labeled "toys". i have a bushnell trophy aim point in black.  it gives a good contrast, and it is very accurate.  you dont have to worry about eye relief, there are 4 different  recticles, and you can change the color from red to green. i have mine set a 100 yds. but if you want a silver, just get the best one you can get for your price range.  at that price, any one you get will be good. jmo


----------



## Jimmyp (Jan 9, 2011)

get a used Leupold off ebay or craigs list


----------

